# HypeNet



## jowi (18 April 2014)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit "HypeNet" ? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 April 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst den Virus bzw. die Malware namens "HypeNet". Dann lies mal das:

http://techfrage.de/question/6036/anleitung-hypenet-browser-virus-entfernen/


----------

